# Spin Fishing the Lower Provo



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Fished the Lower Provo Sunday afternoon. The water is high, COLD and a little off-color but the fishing was still great.

My setup included a Fenwick 4'9" ultra light rod and a Shimano reel spooled with 4lb. Typically I nymph with a fly rod but really prefer the maneuverability and manageability of the short spinning rod for smaller streams or when the waters up and the currents strong.

You rig a spinning rod the same way as you would a fly rod for nymphing. I prefer to add about 10" of fluoro tippet. Aside from the reduced visibility of the line the knot keeps the split shot from sliding down. Above the shot I like to use the Thingamabobber indicators, placed at 1.5-2x the water depth. with a good ultra light this setup is pretty easy to cast and easier (for me) to fish the areas right behind the boulders. I found the browns stacked up right behind large boulders and was able to pull 2 or 3 from each run. They put up a great fight on the small rod, especially with the strong current.

Most fish were in the 12-15" range and inhaled black/silver zebra midges in size 20.

Has anyone ever caught a cutthroat from this section? I had what appeared to be a 14"+/- cutt get off right before the net.


IMG_0453 by MojicaJW, on Flickr


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

love that picture! might have to try that rig!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad to see you were keeping them, the lower needs that. I like the rig, may have to give it a whirl as well. Thanks for the report!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice report, excellent photo! Thanks for keeping a couple.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Thanks. Surprisingly I've never really liked the taste of trout but always keep a couple browns from the lower provo. They arent bad when seasoned right and baked, served over good rice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love the photo. 8)


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice Pic.
Enter that one in some contests, it's a winner.
Browns are not bad smoked either.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

They planted a number of cutts in the provo several years ago and I used to catch them now and then, usually in the campground section and towards the dam. I haven't pulled one out of there for a few years but there could be a few hanging on. The rainbows have been doing well. Could it have been a rainbow?


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Great picture.

I've got an ultra light set up for this, and use it all the time. Never thought of using a Thingamabobber. I've just use the small Thrill bobbers.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the picture as well and thumbs up to the Harvest. I just bought a 6'6" Cabela's glass fly rod, Tried it today, I think you would like it .


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Has anyone ever caught a cutthroat from this section? I had what appeared to be a 14"+/- cutt get off right before the net.


LOADS of rainbows in the Lower Provo! There are a few cutties in there as well.


----------

